# Raspberry PI ansteuern!



## coco07 (13. Dez 2013)

Hey liebe Community,

ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen ein Raspberry PI zugelegt und versuche nun über mein S3 die verschiedenen pins anzusteuern bzw. an und aus zu schalten.
Nur habe ich derzeit noch keine Ahnung wie ich das anstellen soll, ein paar hilfreiche Schlagwörter wären ganz cool von euch, den Rest mache ich dann selber...
Ersteinmal wäre es ganz sinnvoll zu wissen, wie ich eine Verbindung über ein Netzwerk aufbaue, heißt ich habe ein Router und mehrere clients drann, unter anderem mein Smartphone und den R-PI... Welche Art sollte ich benutzen? 
- Über SSH?
- Über p2p?

Dann würde ich noch gerne wissen, wie ich das ganze programmieren soll? Direkt auf dem Raspberry PI oder auf einem Rechner mit der "GPIO-Bibliothek":autsch: ?

Wäre über jeden Ratschlag sehr dankbar 

grüße coco07


----------



## Tobse (13. Dez 2013)

Der PI ist doch, zumindest von der Funktionalität her, ein vollwertiger Rechner; programmiere, wo du magst.

Ich würde dafür ein Protokoll festlegen und eine Server-Anwendung auf dem PI machen, die Befehle entgegen nimmt und eine auf dem Handy, dass diese sendet.


----------



## coco07 (13. Dez 2013)

Hey Tobse, 
vielen Dank erstmal für deinen Beitrag 
Leider habe ich sowas zuvor nocht nicht gemacht, kannst du mir sagen welche Klassen bzw. Dokus oder Begriffe ich dafür brauche bzw. lernen muss?
Stehe total auf dem Schlauch, weiß nicht, wo ich anfangen soll. Ist so, als wenn du vor einem Motor steht und du nicht weißt, was was ist, aber das Öl wechseln sollst. 

grüße coco07


----------



## Tobse (13. Dez 2013)

Du brauchst die Klassen für Android (im Android SDK), von denen habe ich aber so gut wie keine Ahnung, da muss dir Google helfen.

Für die Anwendung auf dem PI brauchst du:
1. Alle Klassen zum ausführen der Funktionen, die der PI nachher können soll
2. [JAPI]java.net.Socket[/JAPI] / [JAPI]java.io.ServerSocket[/JAPI]
3. [JAPI]java.io.InputStream[/JAPI] (+ [JAPI]java.io.InputStreamReader[/JAPI])
4. [JAPI]javax.crypto.Cipher[/JAPI], wenn du (zusätzlich zur authentifizierung per benutzer&passwort) verschlüsseln willst damit nicht jeder deinen PI steuern kann

Stichwort: Netzwerkprogrammierung


----------



## coco07 (13. Dez 2013)

Hey Tobse,

damit weiß ich schonmal die ungefähre Richtung in die ich gehen muss um das Ding ans laufen zu bringen.
Allerdings verstehe ich die Lage nicht ganz, muss ich etwa nur auf dem Android die App programmieren und damit die einzelnen Pins ansprechen oder muss ich auf dem Raspberry Pi auch was programmieren und die Befehle irgendwie auffangen?

edit: Beim zweiten durchlesen bemerkt 

grüße coco07


----------



## windl (17. Dez 2013)

Hi also - bemühe einmal google und lese Dir Informationen zu "client server java" durch.
Wie Du die Pins (GPIO) ansprichst - auch hier kann dir google helfen.
Andernfalls versuche einmal diesen Link: http://pi4j.com/example/control.html

Hoffe das hat geholfen.
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## coco07 (19. Dez 2013)

Hey windl, 
vielen Dank für die Hilfe, setze mich nun ab morgen drann und werde das ganze versuchen und dann gegen Weihnachten wohl posten, wie das ganze ablief und ob ich zum Ziel gekommen bin 

grüße coco07


----------

